# Diesel vs steam engine....which is more powerful???



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*Anyone off the farm (or on the farm) will enjoy this!* 

*A 850 H.P. John Deere diesel vs. a steam tractor rated 18 H.P?*

*It's all about torque and traction... enjoy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=FLQhvruimfs


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

With I presume traction being influenced by the mismatch in weight.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Rather playfull ... but expensive roto-tilling.... 

Lol...thx Mike 

Dirk


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That is just a new type of plow for making deep and wide furrows. Works well, don't it?!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

They do the same thing in the UK regularly. I recall seeing the biggest tow truck they could find, designed for recovering 18-wheelers, being pulled by a traction engine.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

A long time ago I saw a photo of a traction engine (possibly built for log skidding) that had caterpillar treads like a bulldozer. Imagine what that beastie could pull!

Thanks for the video, Mike.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That might be the Lombard Log Hauler... See number 16 on this page: http://www.unusuallocomotion.com/pa...s-around-the-track-i-off-road-locomotion.html 

But a quick Google search for "Caterpillar tread steam traction engine" (click "Images" after the search) will get you photos of lots of Treaded engines... some of which are steam powered... and almost all of them are monsters!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Heavy steam traction engines were notorious for sinking in unfirm ground. Frank Bottrill patented his dreadnought wheel to solve the problem. 
He used them successfully on his steam traction engines. 
She is no steamer but Big Lizzie built by Bottrill in Melbourne, Australia had little problems with traction on her dreadnought wheels. 
The tractor had a 60 HP single cylinder Blackstone oil engine running at 215 RPM.
With full fuel tanks could run for 3 years at 1~2 MPH.
She cleared many 1,000's of acres of trees and stumps with a cable and ground crew of up to 16 men.





































Andrew


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that Big Lizzie is a heck of a beast! I wonder if anyone's ever built a model of it?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 21 Dec 2013 01:32 AM 

With full fuel tanks could run for 3 years at 1~2 MPH.

Andrew


Woof....3 years???? Are you kidding?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Perhaps that was 3 years of working days. There are also tanks in the trailers. It could hold over 5,000 gallons of crude oil. 
Not sure why Bottrill had to have his tanks so full. Maybe there was none where Big Lizzie worked so he took his own supply. 

Andrew


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 21 Dec 2013 01:32 AM 
The tractor had a 60 HP single cylinder Blackstone oil engine running at 215 RPM.

Andrew



That's _only_ 1,465 ft-lbs of torque.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Andrew;

It sure looks like one could use Big Lizzie to get the very last drop out of a tube of toothpaste! Just set the toothpaste tube so one of those big feet steps on it.

Thanks for the photos,
David Meashey


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice one.. I hage to find out where lizzy is displayed looks very intresting...


----------

